# newbee plus clomid tabs required



## lishe (Aug 19, 2003)

Hello Ladies,
Good luck to successfull mums to be and to the rest of you, I wish you every luck in the world. I am a newbee here and I have been through a long and dark fertility journey.

i am currently taking clomid and I have run out of tablets. This is my 6th and last cycle. Is there any one which spares for sale. I am based in London.

Thanks


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Lishe

Welcome to FF! 

Unfortunately I do not have any clomid tablets for sale. Are you able to ask your GP/Consultant for a prescription?

Helen


----------



## Jazzie (Aug 26, 2003)

I am on Clomid also, but I got mine on prescription from my consultant.

I would speak to your GP.

Claire


----------

